# Good venues for a company night out?



## ALW (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello All

I am new to Dubai ( and this site ) and started a new job and have been given the task of organising a company night out and was hoping you could suggest a good venue.

I need somewhere that can cater for 30 people ideally with a brunch or set menu so we can agree a price beforehand.

It will be on a Saturday night and need somewhere that would suit a varied age range and dietry requirements

I appreciate any suggestions

Thanks


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Social House in the Dubai Mall seems like a good choice


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on whether you want Alcohol i guess, if so try flavours on two in towers rotana on SZR.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Spice Island, Renaissance Hotel, Deira do a decent evening buffet, most tastes catered for and alcohol included.

http://www.marriott.com/hotelwebsites/us/d/dxbbr/dxbbr_pdf/Spice Island.pdf


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 for Spice Island!!


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got back from a company outing (iftar) at the restaurant in the Kepinsky hotel. It overlooks ski dubai in the mall of the emirates. They serve a very large and tasty buffet. I think we had about 100 people, so plenty of room.



ALW said:


> Hello All
> 
> I am new to Dubai ( and this site ) and started a new job and have been given the task of organising a company night out and was hoping you could suggest a good venue.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> +1 for Spice Island!!


Not sure I like Spice Island! The food is absolutely gross! But then again, my mother always says that I am way too fussy! 

I went to dinner at Mazina in The Address, Marina Mall tonight. Food was excellent, so would definitely recommend it.


----------



## ALW (Sep 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies 

I will check out your suggestions


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

It partly depends which part of town is convenient for the function. Also whether you prefer a private room or to join in with the other guests.

Almost any hotel will arrange a private room for you, with a set menu or a buffet at a set price. Many also have a buffet dinner in their all-day-dining restaurant (or coffee shop as they used to be called) again for a set price per head.


----------

